# We did it, we got a puppy :)



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

HI all, well after long research into pros and cons of having a dog, we decided to go for it.

I know everyone says a puppy will be a nightmare but we wanted to have a little blighter to keep us on our toes and to bring him up in the environment and keep us entertained looking after him.

We found an English expat couple who breed labrador pups, (I know you say get a rescue dog instead, we made enquiries but no puppies around at any of the rescues we contacted and we did particularly want a labrador for their temperament etc)

They are based up in Normandy, but after numerous phone calls, emails with attached photographs etc, we picked our pup from a litter of 6. We are picking him up tmrw, hence we did a mad dash across France today from Lacanau (South West) Up to Poitieurs. The breeders are bringing our newly vaccinated/microchipped member of the family down to meet us there.

Will let you all know how we get on with the new addition to the MHFacts admin household, If any of my electrically gear still works and hasnt been chewed to bits


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: CONGRATULATIONS!
We have a little yorkie bitch, called emmi, she is 3 :roll: years old and loves me to bits, hope you have lots of fun and don't forget whose boss!(you were supposed to say ME then-meaning you!)


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on your new addition.

Was the meeting place Poitiers?
If so you must try one of our favourite aires which is at Nieuil l'Espoir. 16km SE of Poitiers via N147 and D1. (see photos 29 and 30 in the album)
You can spend a few days there and all get to know each other.

If you use it do let us know what you think.

Take care


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Great news. I'm sure you'll be very happy together. Lab pups are very good at chewing electric cables, chair legs etc so the pup will keep you on your toes. Get a good assortment of doggy toys to keep pup occipied. What are you going to vall him/her?
Do let us know how you get on.


----------



## 90015 (May 1, 2005)

Happy families to you all.      
Have you chosen a name yet?
Is it black, yellow or chocolate? 


I lost my old dog, a Golden Retriever named Blake, it means fair haired one, 18 months ago, hubby says NO, to any more    :x :x :x :evil: :evil: :evil: (the emoticons reflect my feelings on this matter!!! :evil:, enough said)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

thanks for all the comments gang, he is to be named Bradley and is a black labrador.

Will let you know how we get on in a few days


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hope time on your last message was not due to pup!  Best advice I can give you as I first went travelling with my Irish setter as soon as injections kicked in is get a cage for him, very useful for when you have to leave him and if Jess is anything to go by they feel very secure in a cage, she sleeps in her's now with door wide open as it is her den.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

*We did it, we got a puppy*

I couldn't agree more about using a crate. There are plenty of books on it, the secret is make it as big as practical and never use it as a punishment, or for longer than necessary. My Dalmatian puppy travels in hers, it fits nicely on a dinette seat (backwards facing so if I brake hard, it just presses the backrest) when we get to a show she has to go on a bench, the cage fits that too, saves chaining her up which is the traditional way, they can get tangled and hurt themselves.  
Once we are parked up she is loose, under supervision, and often sits on the lower bunk looking out of the rear window. 8O She sleeps on my bunk at night. When she jumps on board she goes straight into the crate and curls up with a chew toy and a hook on bowl of water.
Dalmatians are basically labradors on Ecstacy, they can destroy a sofa or a kitchen cabinet in less than ten minutes if they have a mind to. Using a crate saves a lot of trouble and makes them feel safe in their "den". :lol: 
It's surprising how quickly a puppy will get into a routine if it is consistent.

Gill


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Puppies*

Congratultions hope you three will be very happy. Our Springer, Jabulile was only 6 months old when we rescued her and 2 weeks later we were at the Shepton Mallet show and she was good as gold in the MH but at the house, books and video tapes were another matter.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi Nuke,
Congratulations, 
when you get back into the UK, baby nappy bags (for picking up dumps) in ASDA are 60p for 100 and they are scented and dont take up too much space in your pocket!
Malc


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments Gang, we picked him up today and he is adorable, we have uploaded some photos to the gallery on Globe-Hopping.com (Our Diary website) if anyone wants to see them they are here

http://www.globe-hopping.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

*We did it, we got a puppy*

Just checked out the link.
What a gorgeous, gorgeous boy, I could eat him!  

I'm sure he will be admired wherever you go 8)

Gill


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Thanks Gill, yep everywhere we go we are swamped by people wanting a cuddle  (With the pup of course !!)

He had his first shower today (We were testing out our new external shower on the MH) and he was very patient.

No accidents at all so far, although he is very chewy and we have to be constantly on guard


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations on your new arrival, what an excellent choice, had a Labrador when I was a kid, such a gentle and faithful dog.

Rob.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

nukeadmin said:


> .....we have uploaded some photos to the gallery on Globe-Hopping.com (Our Diary website) if anyone wants to see them they are here
> 
> http://www.globe-hopping.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


Now what did you have to do that for!!! The little pup does look adorable and makes it much harder not to have one!

I think we will be able to resist for a little while as it would unfair to leave the puppy (to wreck the house) whilst we are at work. Can definately see the attraction as we get older and have more time to spare to explore Europe. :grommit:

Look forward to further updates on Bradleys adventures.


----------

